
Show HN: Eth-Hot-Wallet, Ethereum and ERC20 open source wallet - LauxPaul
https://github.com/PaulLaux/eth-hot-wallet
======
LauxPaul
is it a good idea to treat Ether and tokens the same? (UX point of view)

